# StealthCraft Drift Boat



## tjl5709 (Mar 10, 2009)

Went to the Midwest Fly Show and looked one of these over.

Anybody have any experience with them?


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

its an older model

I bought it used

no frills

14 ft

works for me


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

I actually just bought a used 12 foot Stealthcraft fiberglass pram a couple weeks ago from Mike Batcke; owner of Stealthcraft Boats. Tried the boat out for the first time last weekend on the P.M. and I loved it. It fits right in the back of my Chevy S-10, and it's light enough for my girlfriend and I to lift up in there.

I'm no drift boat expert, but IMO, you can't go wrong with a Stealthcraft boat. They really know their stuff. They have a lifetime warranty on all their boats. If you crack the hull, they will fix it for free. Can you get that with a Hyde you bought off eBay? It's nice to have that guarantee. 

Stealthcraft builds awesome boats, and Mike is a great guy. Really nice person, and cares about satisfying his customers. Support a small Michigan business and buy a better boat!


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.stealthcraftboats.com/


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

They are good boats. Made for MI waters in mind, by someone who is obsessed with fishing and functional boat details right here in MI.

I've known Mike my whole life. He will take care of you and bend over backwards to make you a happy customer, that's a promise.

Keep your $ in MI. The service you will get after your purchase is something that Hyde/Clacka can not offer....


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

I bought a used 12ft and I love it. This boat is 8-9 years old and Mike has always treated me like someone who just bought a brand new custom 20footer. The performance is great and the service is top notch.


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

I met Mike for the first time last week at the show as well. Seems like a standup guy. I am going to end up buying a trailer from him if he can find me a nice used one. (well him or Tracy in Newaygo - depending on who comes up with one first)


----------

